# early turkey tag



## wranglerbill (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a northern early turkey tag. Is anyone up north needing any any turkey eradication?


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Freak really, what has this forum come too.


----------



## wranglerbill (Sep 7, 2012)

Perhaps I should have asked if anyone in northern Utah is having a problem with turkeys on there property that they would like taken care of.I have read on this forum and in the news paper there is a problem . Hummm


----------



## FatDaddy63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I spoke with a few land owners in Cache Valley and they did have a lot of birds down low until about 2 weeks ago. Now they are headed up to near the snow line. Every private land owner I spoke with was willing to give me access and most gave me information on where and when they saw them last.


----------



## wranglerbill (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks fatdaddy were still on the hunt. Talked to wildlife officer he said they took 500 birds out of that area and relocated them.very windy last weekend will see what happens this weekend thanks for the info


----------

